# PICTURES!!!  10/23...And the Pups turn 6 months!



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2014)

The pups turned 6 months yesterday!
What a handful! Sorry I don't have a better pic. DH did something on the computer and I cannot find any of my files! 

They are 100lbs and are full blown guardians.
We kept the three to train up and place as started/trained dogs, knowing we were going to keep 1 or 2. We had planned on moving and knew we would need more dogs. That is on hold now and we are continuing with the pups. 

Because the pups are with their parents they learn much faster of course.  
Poultry training is difficult for most, we have never had too many issues with the pyrs, more so the Anatolians. The pups are doing great.

Chunk is my big boy with a BIG deep bark. We can no longer tell who is barking. He has a growl that lets you know he knows what he is doing. He is MY boy, much like my baby "D" but with "Amy's" attitude. We are working on socializing him more. He is loyal to his animals but extremely loyal of me. When people come and I am talking to them he is at my side watching and on my feet...never leaves me for any reason. He enjoys his house time and is a super confident loving dog. A watcher. Gets along well with all dogs but can get jealous.
Eliza is a sweetheart, she was a holy terror at first! She is turning out quite nicely. Oh I thought she would be the end of me. LOL But Eliza is turning out to not only be watchful but thoughtful. She is very keen to observe. She is 50/50 watcher patroller but seems to be moving into more of a watcher role. She is a big tall girl, super loving! Likes her house visits.
Toby decided he wanted to be a guardian after all. LOL At 10-12 weeks he was showing to be more pet like. Thankfully that has all changed. Toby does not like coming out of the field at all. He does not like visits to the house. Recently he had an eye injury and had to be taken to the vets. He did great. Although it was funny how he ignored the malinois going nuts after him. Toby is a patroller. 

The hardest part about having all 3 pups with mom and dad is in the am when they all want to say hi! 550 lbs of dog! They are all well mannered and do not jump or anything and each has their way of saying good morning. 

"Tiggs" is now 7 months old, he is our Toli pup. We have moved him back with the Anatolian "Callie". They love being with their own kind. She loves him and he her. The kikos welcomed him right in, as if they just knew. Tiggs is almost 30" tall and 110 lbs. He is getting so big. 

Callie and D have always been together but we moved D out awhile ago as he has his own herd to tend to... the dairy bucks/bucklings. D visits with Callie her and there but id happy with his new herd. Callie will forever be with the kikos as she cannot be separated from her buck Moses. Weirdest thing I have ever seen.
Moses guards Callie when she sleeps! 

Hoping to move a pup out to his own field in the next month or so. He will go in with some sheep and a few kiko does.... far from the property... we need to see how he will do suddenly going offsite and to another "unknown" herd.

Hopefully I can get pics tomorrow and update!


----------



## Sumi (Oct 13, 2014)

It sounds like you have your arms, never mind your hands, full with that bunch!


----------



## Robbin (Oct 15, 2014)

Waiting for pictures....


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2014)

What good pups! I have a mental image of you surrounded by white fluffy fur!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

I have lots of pics to bore you with so it may be 2 posts! 

Waiting Patiently for me to open the gate.
Left - right
Eliza the lady paw up, Toby, Chunk , Amy (Momma)


 
Toby


 
Amy on her throne. Seriously this is her spot- she watches from up high- her coat is still growing in from being scissored down after the pups were born.


 
Everyone knows just where we live because of Amy- not "we have goats and yellow hotwire" it is now "We live in the house with the Great Pyrenees that sits on the spools"- People know right where we are. LOL Everyone says that dog OWNS that property! They aren't kidding! She is always watching!


 
Tiggs 7 months


 
LOVE OF MY LIFE! "D" This Giant is my baby! 


 
Ooops how'd this handsome devil get in here! LOL
He was jealous- and wanted a kiss! Silly Kiko!


 
Back to front-
Badger (Daddy) Amy (mommy) Toby, Chunk, Eliza


 
MY BABYLOVE Chunk! This is my baby boy! He is just like "D"


 
Tiggs= He is almost as Tall as Callie now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

Round 2 
Liza is looking at the camera, Amy is next to Badger, Chunk is standing up, Toby is at the back. Ruby my Nubi is behind them.


 
They see a "stranger" pulling up.


 
Nah- nothing going on here that is just family LOL




Toby


 
Super Chunk- my pretty boy! 


 
Amy and a pup- Pup is playing with a tarp 


 
Eliza pup on left Amy on right. Eliza is tall. The pups are about as big as mom.


 
Moses loves Tiggs too! He is doing the same thing with him as he does with Callie- He guards the dogs




 Chunk  love his inquisitive look. And TOBY!  sticking his tongue out! What was that about?


 
Badger and Toby


 

Can you tell my favorite pup?  
I will say Elixa is such a sweetheart! Toby had a pretty bad eye injury and we had to take him in to the vet...car ride, treatment etc- Now he thinks he should be the favorite.  He is trying to seek the "I am mommy's favorite" role. He seems determined to be my favorite. Liza does too a little. 
I don't have a favorite as a mom BUT I CAN have favorites with dogs...   Definitely Chunk!

Since we are not moving anytime soon I will probably go ahead and sell Toby and Eliza.  I intended on selling them started or at 1 year fully trained but I don't think I should wait til a year old. They are at a good age to  go into a family farm environment.

Hope you all enjoyed the update


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2014)

If we were already living on our farm we would be in the truck on the way to NC to pay Eliza a visit.  

Thanks for the pictorial.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 23, 2014)

So glad you posted that update!  I love seeing how the pups are doing.  The pictures were great - especially the one with Moses 'guarding' the dogs - I loved it!   Sorry about Toby and Eliza - it's tough to sell a LGD you love so much.  Our operation is small enough we ended up selling our 10-month old pup Angel when we sold some of our goats.  There just wasn't enough work for 3 dogs.  It was perfect when she and Clyde were younger, because they weren't into full-time LGD mode and they were great playmates, but as they matured, we realized we'd need to pick between the two of them for the best fit with Miller (he's absolutely our permanent LGD)and our little farm.  Fortunately, Angel went to a great home and was even with three of the goats she was already bonded to, but I still miss her.  

Lol - maybe the solution is keeping more goats...more goats = more LGDs, right?   If only we all had enough time, land and money to support our goat/LGD addictions!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2014)

What a beautiful bunch of dogs. They are outstanding. Love Tiggs coloring, is he showing more brindle stripes like his daddy? Love all the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MsDeb (Oct 23, 2014)

They're so beautiful!  And I really love hearing about their different personalities and how some are more geared toward watching, patrolling, etc. It should make sense to me since not all beagles, chihuahuas, Labs....have the same personality traits that Great Pyrs wouldn't either.  But since it's a breed I've never been around (and have never been around any dogs this big) I'm feeling that old learning curve again.  But I love it, love it love it!!!  Since we got Finn I'm having a hard time deciding whether I'd rather have a yard full of goats or a yard full of Great Pyr's.  I think @HoneyDreameMama may be on to something.  More goats = more LGDs.  (And this is why my husband will never be a member here.  My posts would scare the bejeebies out of him. )


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> If we were already living on our farm we would be in the truck on the way to NC to pay Eliza a visit.
> Mike Eliza is a sweetheart. She was a HOLY TERROR as a young pup- I thought it was a good thing we were keeping them for training as she would have been returned within a week!
> She was so BAD! LOL She is my first ad only pup to chase a chicken so young. But it is amazing, she has turned into such a great girl. She is matures more and more every week. I tell her she is my "lady". She is never obnoxious about attention, she waits so patiently. You can see the look in her eyes that she wants to please you and be a "good girl". She is very watchful and she is quiet, but when she needs to bark it is certainly no puppy bark. She is one that I look into her soulful eyes and know she is going to be an awesome girl. She is one the family will be shedding lots of tears for. Loyalty describes her best.
> 
> Thanks for the pictorial.





HoneyDreameMomma said:


> So glad you posted that update!  I love seeing how the pups are doing.  The pictures were great - especially the one with Moses 'guarding' the dogs - I loved it!   Sorry about Toby and Eliza - it's tough to sell a LGD you love so much.  Our operation is small enough we ended up selling our 10-month old pup Angel when we sold some of our goats.  There just wasn't enough work for 3 dogs.  It was perfect when she and Clyde were younger, because they weren't into full-time LGD mode and they were great playmates, but as they matured, we realized we'd need to pick between the two of them for the best fit with Miller (he's absolutely our permanent LGD)and our little farm.  Fortunately, Angel went to a great home and was even with three of the goats she was already bonded to, but I still miss her.
> 
> Lol - maybe the solution is keeping more goats...more goats = more LGDs, right?   If only we all had enough time, land and money to support our goat/LGD addictions!


So glad Angel was able to go with her goats.  You are so right... I will have to let my DH know we need more goats!  We actually know a Toli breeder that loved his dogs so much he would just keep the litters... Dogs WAY outnumbered the goats!
I worked with canines my whole life so they are actually my first love. I think I was born that way. My earliest pictures when I was a baby, our GSD was ALWAYS laying beside me, and as a toddler and up most of my family pictures are with my laying cuddled up with one of our Shepherds.   I do need the land though. 
I think if we ever sold Moses Callie would have to go too and vice verse. And now it seems Moses loves Tiggs too. WEIRD! Moses is not like this with "D" at all.



Baymule said:


> What a beautiful bunch of dogs. They are outstanding. Love Tiggs coloring, is he showing more brindle stripes like his daddy? Love all the pictures, thanks for sharing.


Tiggs is coming along nicely but we are watching his development closely. He is extremely heavy boned and I am a little concerned about his joints right now. I am giving it a bit of time because Toli's are kinda clunky anyway... if I am still concerned we will get him to an orthopedist- Probably do PennHIP. Parent stock is clear but with these large breeds there is still a 25% chance of hip and/ or Elbow issues.  We moved him back with Callie and they LOVE each other... funny how Toli's like other Toli's! He does have a great deal of brindling just impossible to get pics of. So hard to see his real size in photos. He is giant. 



MsDeb said:


> They're so beautiful!  And I really love hearing about their different personalities and how some are more geared toward watching, patrolling, etc. It should make sense to me since not all beagles, chihuahuas, Labs....have the same personality traits that Great Pyrs wouldn't either.  But since it's a breed I've never been around (and have never been around any dogs this big) I'm feeling that old learning curve again.  But I love it, love it love it!!!  Since we got Finn I'm having a hard time deciding whether I'd rather have a yard full of goats or a yard full of Great Pyr's.  I think @HoneyDreameMama may be on to something.  More goats = more LGDs.  (And this is why my husband will never be a member here.  My posts would scare the bejeebies out of him. )


UH OH and LGD addict in the making! 
I know what you mean... there is something so special about them ... their eyes alone. As wonderful and gentle as they are make no mistake about it... when that switch gets flipped and they go into guard mode it really is a sight to see. I thought of getting a video of what they do when a "threat" is imminent. Uh... yep reminds me every time that they are GUARDIANS! 

Thank you all for the kind words. They are a joy. Toby is the one that has most surprised me. He was a late bloomer so to speak and I thought he was going to be destined for a pet home. But he has turned out great! He will need to go to a home as a second dog and get matched with a watcher. He is a better 2nd dog. He is independent but clearly needs the companionship. Of course IMO because dogs are pack animals and LGD's work best in teams I think 2 is best anyway. Kinda like goats. They do better with2 or more. LOL

Chunk is starting to take on his mommas no nonsense attitude. Lets just say we will be getting him out a good deal. Lots of TSC, Field and Stream, and Southern States trips. He is never needy but makes it clear to the other pups that HE is top pup. It is funny though when the pups tussle and "practice" guarding roles... if the growling and messing around gets a bit loud in comes momma (Amy).. those pups hop to attention... Amy just has to walk near them. Chunk is Amy's favorite too. Very interesting. Everything yields to Amy EVERYTHING! She is my baby and is the biggest love and snuggle bug. No one ever gets to see that side of her though.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2014)

I need more land. DH doesn't know that what I am really saying is "I need more dogs"


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh Babs I go back and forth... if we end up moving within the next year or two I will want all the dogs and they will all be mature. The predator issues will be much greater. Mountain Lions, Coyote, and possibly wolf. At the same time for now it seems silly to keep all 3 pups.

I do adore them though. Yesterday we gave deer legs and bones to all the dogs. No fighting no issues. I will say though Eliza is one bold dog! Today Toby had his bone and was very content with gnawing on it... Eliza walked right up "rolled" him and took that bone right out of his mouth!  Then she walked over with Toby's bone in her mouth and tried to grab Chunks. It was so funny!  

Eliza is moving beautifully and as typical of a female she is the first one on alert now. She can move too! She is super fast like her daddy and she has a great bark! Sad- she puts her brothers to shame.
Of course when she does go on alert and she goes to investigate and she barks we tell her what a good girl she is... and as you can imagine she starts really showing off and has to make another round and bark. LOL Then her brothers decide "I can do that" and they all start in. All for those simple words of Good Dog! 

They are all getting so big I sometimes cannot tell who is walking between my legs... momma or a pup. Such a joy!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 19, 2015)

LOVE the update and wish I could give one of them a great home... Sigh. one day.


----------

